# Strange Gaggia Classic problem, can you help me?



## j_unity (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just bought a used Gaggia Classic, not sure how old it is and it's in good cosmetic condition.

It has a strange problem that I can't find an answer to:

After about 5 minutes of switching on the machine from cold it stops working, the pump becomes very muted and only a little steam comes out of the shower head. It also seems very weak in the first 5 minutes of use being easily choked. After a few hours when it's cooled down it does work again for a few minutes, water will pour from the head but then the same thing will happen.

Any idea what might be causing the problem?

Thanks so much if you're able to help out.

Jeremy


----------



## j_unity (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry just realised someone else has posted the same problem a few threads down...I can't find the delete thread function!


----------

